# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Killifish >  Lack of info on breeder on the Census

## CM Media

This topic come about when I was trying to find out who is maintaining the _Aphyosemion striatum_ but I do know for sure someone in maintaining the species based on the Census.  :Crying:  

If we were to update the breeder who is maintaining the species onto the Census, it'll be a lot of work for Jianyang alone. So this may not be feasible  :Crying:  

What if we come out with something like what AKA is doing where we sub divide out the work and get those core members (who are willingly to contribute some of their time) to the care of a particular group and update the list showing who is maintaining the species. This way, we can get information more faster and at least keep the watchout on as much species as possible before they start to disappear from Singapore where so much effort has already put in to bring in the species. 

We can also have a constant check on all the species we have here and to safeguard it from disappearing. Anyone with spare tanks can help to get those species where it is on the verge of disappearing to re-establish them. 

With a system in place, it'll also easy for new hobbyists who are hunting for a particular species can contact either the person who head that particular group or it's members directly. 

This will also help us to determine if we need to bring in the same species from overseas breeders or spend the money on getting new species into Singapore. Then we can reduce our spendings.  :Twisted Evil: 

I can also see that it'll help to diversified the gene pool when we keep separate breeding groups of the same species and we do a swap regularly. 

This is just my thought. ..  :Wink:  

Let's discuss and see if it's worthwhile doing this.

----------


## stormhawk

Hi Au,

The first thing I thought of when I started the census was to keep the breeder as anonymous. This is to prevent people from "harassing" the breeder for eggs or fish. As such I more or less know who are the breeders that are keeping which species so it would be a good idea to email or contact me beforehand for any species. That way I can redirect the attention to the breeder for them to contact the interested parties.  :Wink: 

I'm open to alternative ideas with regards to the issue though.  :Very Happy:

----------

